# high calorie formula



## jkbmah

hi all,

my little one was not a preemie, but she was only 5lb 1oz at 39 weeks gestation, so we find she has more in common with preemies...

at 3 months she only weighs 8lb 9oz and we are getting referred to the hospital to check she is ok .

The HV mentioned to us that they might suggest to put her on high calorie formula for a while.

Has anyone here had any experience of it (good or bad) any side effects?? does it taste different to normal formula?


----------



## PrincessPea

Hey, think you will find most people in this section have had experience of high calorie formulas at one point or another. My LO was on Nutriprem and then Nutriprem 2 in the hospital, it didnt smell particularly nice but the babies seem to like it! No side effects that I am aware of except rapid weight gain!!!!:haha:

I think quite a few have also gone home on one of the high calorie formulas and many are on it until they are weaned as far as I am aware, my LO only changed away from it as she is potetially lactose intolerant and we had to swap to Neocate (and that is what I call horrible smelling formula!!:dohh:


----------



## JoeandHarry

My twins are on Nutriprem 2 and are one tomorrow. They have been on it since four months or so. I don't notice it smells but their poo has a very distinctive smell before they are weaned. One of the biggest advantages is that it is free on prescription. I get all ready made cartons which must have saved me hundreds in the eight months they have been home. Im hoping to be able to keep them on it till they are 18 months.


----------



## kerry m

My Lo was on Nutriprem 2 from about two months old .We have just changed milk and 
she is now on Similac high energy it comes in ready made 200ml bottles.She is a picky 
eater so needs the extra calories and energy with constantly bum shuffling every way! Lol.She actually taking more of this milk then when on the the nutriprem.


----------



## Marleysgirl

Andrew was on fortified EBM, then NutriPrem2, and is now on Infatrini, which comes as readymade 200ml bottles on prescription (so free!) Whenever we've switched, we've done it as a gradual process (starting by mixing 10% of one & 90% of the other) over a number of days.

(Oooh, I see you're in Stockport. I'm in Manc, and Sherryberry79 is in Stockport!)


----------



## Dasy25

Hey my LO has been on Nutriprem since my EBM stock ran really low. Initially she got half Nutriprem 1 mixed with EBM and eventually lead onto NP2. She was 850grams at birth (25weeks) and took ages to put any weight on. The minute she started on full NP2 feeds her weight blossomed and at 5months actual age now weighs 8lbs 5oz. 
I think it can be quite a heavy milk for some babies however my LO seems to enjoy it enough.


----------



## sherryberry79

Yep Marleysgirl is right I am in Stockport.......Reddish actually!
Millie has been on Infatrini since she came off EBM until, well, now!! We have never had a problem with Infatrini and Millie certainly seems to like it. I have to say that we have not witnessed any rapid weight gains whilst on it, but we have made steady progress, maybe if she had not been on a high cal formula her gains would have been far worse. That is why I am a little concerned about her being taken off it now. Is your LO under SHH?


----------



## jkbmah

hiya yes sherryberry we are under stepping Hill (nice 
name choice for your little one too!!) - im just off didsbury road, so not far from you!! im wondering how any high cal formula will mix with gaviscon - she has reflux (well we think thats what it is!) and so we have to mix this with her formula, it thickens it to stop acid in her belly - if high cal formula is already thick then this might make her even more constipated than she already is !! 

you are right that the added advantage is that its free - but is it not a pain in the bum going to put in a prescription and then pick it up every week ?? if they give you ready made cartons, you must go through loads of them in a week - how many do you get through (Em typically has 8-10 feeds per day - little and often¬!!)


----------



## kerry m

My Lo as reflux and we put gaviscon in her milk she as no problems with constipation.you will find you may need to change the teat size as high cal milk tends to be little thicker/creamier than the standard milk.We currently get 100 bottles a monthly supply on repeat prescription.


----------



## Marleysgirl

jkbmah said:


> you are right that the added advantage is that its free - but is it not a pain in the bum going to put in a prescription and then pick it up every week ?? if they give you ready made cartons, you must go through loads of them in a week - how many do you get through (Em typically has 8-10 feeds per day - little and often¬!!)

The prescription is for 4 weeks worth, and is on repeat. I have arrangements with our local Lloyds pharmacy to sort out the repeat prescription (they always phone me to check if it's needed); they collect the script from the GP; and they deliver the crates (generally 5 crates each of 24 bottles) to our home. The only issue we had was storage!


----------

